# 2020 NauticStar 211 Hybrid



## Jenkins8pt (Dec 15, 2019)

2020 Nautic Star 211 Hybrid
Yamaha 4 stroke 150 less then 60 hours
8 year warranty on motor
5 year warranty on interior 
Lifetime warranty on Hull
Bimini Top
Bluetooth Stereo with 4 kicker speakers and LED
Simrad 7â€ electronics
Minn Kota Riptide trolling motor 80lb 24v
Cushions for front deck are in great shape. It also comes with a table for the front as show. In the pictures attached. 
McClain tandem trailer
Excellent condition.
$45,000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenkins8pt (Dec 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenkins8pt (Dec 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenkins8pt (Dec 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenkins8pt (Dec 15, 2019)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

